# Kann eclipse Ganymede nicht starten



## manuche (5. Feb 2009)

Hallo, 

ich möchte umsteigen von eclipse 3.3.x auf ganymede... Leider bekomme ich beim Start folgende Meldung:


> Version 1.4.2_03 of the JVM is not suitable for this product. Version: 1.5 or greater is required.


Allerdings hab ich nicht nur 1.4.2, sondern auch 1.5 und 1.6 drauf...
Weiss jemand wie ich das Problem lösen kann? 

Danke und Gruß


----------



## ARadauer (5. Feb 2009)

ja...

in der Systemsteurung ->system -> Erweitert -> umgebungsvariablen..

da gibts eine path, da schreibst du ganz vorne das bin verzeichnis deiner 1.6 version dran
zb C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0_02\bin

dann müsste das klappen


----------



## manuche (5. Feb 2009)

Ahhh alles klar... Hatte den Pfad testweise mal ans Ende geschrieben! Logischerweise hat das nicht funktioniert wenn die Path-Variable von links nach rechts gelesen wird und der erste Eintrag zieht!

Dank dir! Funktioniert jetzt bestens...


----------



## CiD (9. Feb 2009)

Auch wenn es schon funktioniert, hier mal ein kleiner Tipp damit man nicht immer die Path-Variable abändern muss:

In der eclipse.ini (Eclipse Haupverzeichnis) vor "-vmargs" eintragen:

```
-vm
LW:\Pfad-zur-JDK-installation\jre\bin\javaw
```

Natürlich kann man auch nur die JRE verwenden 

bis die Tage...


----------

